# American Bald Head Rollers.



## CheapPigeonhunter (Dec 25, 2011)

I recently bought myself a pair of bald head rollers but I am having a hard time with this breed because i know nothing of it. These bird I bought from The lanscaster Bird show. fair cheap But Very Beautiful. But one of my problems is that the female will not let the male near the nest is it because she is ready to lay eggs or is it because he's not her mate. And How can i get them to breed. Thank you.


----------

